# 'Sisterhood' Realty Show



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 12, 2012)

*'Sisterhood' Reality Show*

By Christine Thomasos , Christian Post Reporter



December 3, 2012|5:15 pm







(Photo: TLC Networks)
"The Sisterhood" will premiere on TLC Networks on Jan 1 at 9 p.m. ET.
While multiple reality television shows are being broadcast highlighting wives from different walks of life, TLC is ready to start the new year focusing on preachers' wives in its new series, "The Sisterhood."
"The Sisterhood" is scheduled for a Jan 1 premiere with the focus on five preachers' wives trying to balance life in Atlanta, Ga. According to TLC networks, "THE SISTERHOOD provides an honest, behind-the-scenes look into the struggles, triumphs and unique experiences that shape these bold women as they ditch their Sunday hats and morph into the dynamic and influential figures they have become and aim to be."

However, the show may also document some unflattering moments among the women who will endure a "dramatic season of disagreements, betrayal, criticism and exposing inner demons," TLC stated. While a preview of the series showcases the women bonding, it also shows them being vocal about past crack use and sexual encounters.

The cast of the show will feature Dominique, the wife of evangelical Christian pastor Brian, who is working to fulfill her calling after the pair were forced to close the doors of their church. While Dominique will struggle to overcome issues that losing the church has caused for her marriage, viewers will watch Tara attempt to find her place in Atlanta after relocating from Los Angeles where her own formerly-Jewish husband Brian is overcoming losing his position as a church leader.

Ivy, former member of 90s R&B group Xscape is also featured on the show as the wife of Emanuel Tabernacle Church pastor Mark. However, the former pop star has a past that viewers may be surprised to learn about.
Christina, the wife of Anthony, leader of Oasis Family Life Church, will have to deal with her teenage daughters and growing congregation. DeLana rounds out "The Sisterhood" cast as first lady of the Worship with Wonders Church led by her husband pastor Myles.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS6fx6_2R9g


----------



## Avidprayer (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm wondering whether this is going to be another RHOA just with a Christian title...... I'm a bit concerned about how our faith will be portrayed as well, but I'm trying not to judge before the show comes out


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh wow...this is interesting. I will tune in to see what it's really about.

I watched a few Mary-Mary episodes and enjoyed it....so you never know!

I will say that most reality shows have a motive behind it....so I'm curious about 'Sisterhood.'


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 12, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *However, the show may also document some unflattering moments among the women who will endure a "dramatic season of disagreements, betrayal, criticism and exposing inner demons," TLC stated*.


 




This is not going to be good


----------



## Laela (Dec 12, 2012)

^^ well... drama belongs on TV.. lol.. this is interesting.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 13, 2012)

They better not 'evolve' ...........


In other words, they better not advocate gay marriage, justify abortions, and whatever else just to gain acceptance and ratings.      Don't even go near those 'picket fences', not even to 'lean' upon them, let alone 'straddle' or hop over it to the other side.    

I'll be on it to set it off and straight in a heartbeat.  

Speak the Word of God in season and out of season.  No matter who likes it or not.  Just speak the truth.  Don't utter or stutter a single line, nor syllable, not a jot or tittle.   Otherwise I'll shut the whole thing down.   It's time for the Truth to be represented and nothing less.


----------



## Laela (Mar 8, 2013)

Is anyone watching this show?

http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/tv/the-sisterhood/videos


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 8, 2013)

Laela said:


> Is anyone watching this show?
> 
> http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/tv/the-sisterhood/videos



I watched.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 8, 2013)

Laela said:


> Is anyone watching this show?
> 
> http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/tv/the-sisterhood/videos





MrsHaseeb said:


> I watched.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF



Is worth viewing?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 9, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Is worth viewing?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It was... Interesting. Just like any other reality show, which is sad considering it was about pastors wives. It was simply something to watch in my spare time.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 9, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> It was... Interesting. Just like any other reality show, which is sad considering it was about pastors wives. It was simply something to watch in my spare time.



Thanks MrsHaseeb.    I forgot about this show.


----------



## mrselle (Mar 9, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Is worth viewing?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



No, it wasn't worth viewing.  There was an episode where they all went on a girls trip to Miami.  Pastor's wives in the club trying to get men to pay for their drinks, one of them trying to meet up with her former pimp for "closure", etc...  I stopped watching after that episode.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 9, 2013)

mrselle said:


> No, it wasn't worth viewing.  There was an episode where they all went on a girls trip to Miami.  Pastor's wives in the club trying to get men to pay for their drinks, one of them trying to meet up with her former pimp for "closure", etc...  I stopped watching after that episode.



Why do folks even bother to even 'utter' the Name of Jesus and then run arm in arm with the devil?   Where is their evidence of true redemption? 

Thanks for sharing mrselle...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 9, 2013)

mrselle said:


> No, it wasn't worth viewing.  There was an episode where they all went on a girls trip to Miami.  Pastor's wives in the club trying to get men to pay for their drinks, one of them trying to meet up with her former pimp for "closure", etc...  I stopped watching after that episode.



I missed that one but caught most of them after the show ended... All I can do is SMH to this. I did notice that the fact that she was a former prostitute was mentioned way too much.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 9, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I missed that episode and ended up seeing it after the fact. Didn't she get a tattoo as well?
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF



What is wrong with folks?   Why not just stay in the world and leave Jesus out of their mess?   This behaviour is so disprespectful.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 9, 2013)

BTW:   Here's another 'insult' beind advertised:

Pastor's daughters 'mocking' the faith.    

I've seen previews of it a few times.  Not sure of the station, time, etc.  

Makes no sense to sell out like this.


----------



## brg240 (Mar 9, 2013)

Shimmie it's on lifetime. I saw an ad on pandora for it. I thought it was a LMN movie so I was thinking about watching it. But it's a reality show. I didn't see a preview just saw a description that said one of the mom's was going to tell the daughter she wasn't sure who her father was  

I don't know I get why people do these shows but if you genuinely care about your faith why represent it poorly?  but i guess people do that all the time we just don't have a national platform.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 10, 2013)

brg240 said:


> Shimmie it's on lifetime. I saw an ad on pandora for it. I thought it was a LMN movie so I was thinking about watching it. But it's a reality show. I didn't see a preview just saw a description that said one of the mom's was going to tell the daughter she wasn't sure who her father was
> 
> I don't know I get why people do these shows but if you genuinely care about your faith why represent it poorly?  but i guess people do that all the time we just don't have a national platform.



brg240..... That's right!    It's on Lifetime.  I saw it when I was watching two of their movies a few weeks ago:

"Pastor Brown" (Pastor Creflo Dollar had a small role in this)

and 

"Twist of Faith" (with Toni Braxton)

They were on back to back.     

I had a hard time trying to watch Pastor Brown.  I understood the message yet it's delivery wasn't presented as well as it should have been.

_Twist of Faith_ was better than I expected.   The movie was fine however it had unnecessary cursing which was a huge disappointment. 

Following the Jewish man who lost his family was heart pulling. I loved his character... gentle and humble.   The young boy who played Toni's son was impressive and adoring.    Her uncle reminds of a family member that many of us have and love dearly.   

Toni's singing was amazing with "I Surrender All".   Yet it still leaves me praying for her in real life.   For someone to sing a worship song so beautifully, her life just has to follow the same path.   My heart sank when I read in real life that she wants to play a role of a Lesbian (full action).  I've been praying for her ever since.   That God will not allow her gift to wasted as such or any other.  

Is there anywhere in the media where 'we' as followers of Christ truly represented?    Where are the real life Christians?   Blacks and Christians (all colors) are under attack; they are truly misrepresented in the public.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Mar 10, 2013)

mrselle said:


> No, it wasn't worth viewing.  There was an episode where they all went on a girls trip to Miami.  Pastor's wives in the club trying to get men to pay for their drinks, one of them trying to meet up with her former pimp for "closure", etc...  I stopped watching after that episode.



I totally agree. I watched 2 episodes just because I was hoping that this show would have some promise. But no....it's just like Real Housewives. I was very disappointed. I cannot understand how their husbands are not embarassed!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 10, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> I totally agree. I watched 2 episodes just because I was hoping that this show would have some promise. But no....it's just like Real Housewives. I was very disappointed. I cannot understand how their husbands are not embarassed!



One of the husbands came out on a show and said he repented for allowing his wife to do the show. A real man of God covers and protects his wife, not lets her get on a show letting her wear a bikini under the guise of fitness training and inspiration. A real man of God also doesn't want his wife on a show talking about how she walked the streets as a prostitute every 5 minutes and making that fact the basis of her character on the show, or pawning her wedding ring because he is out of work. A real man of God doesn't want the entire world in their bedroom and complaining about how they are held to higher standards as pastors and they shouldn't be. All of it was disappointing. When Joseph was engaged to Mary, the mother of Jesus and it was known that she was pregnant, being a just man, his first instinct was to protect her integrity, not put her on display for the world.

Matthew 1:19 KJV
Then Joseph her husband, being a just man , and not willing to make her a publick example, was minded to put her away privily.


----------



## Laela (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the 'reviews' .. I haven't watched any episode

It's unfortunate that show appears to be no different than what's already being aired

mrselle, did she get to minister to him or was it just about her? Pimps need Jesus, too...  




mrselle said:


> No, it wasn't worth viewing.  There was an episode where they all went on a girls trip to Miami.  Pastor's wives in the club trying to get men to pay for their drinks, *one of them trying to meet up with her former pimp for "closure", etc...  I *stopped watching after that episode.


----------



## mrselle (Mar 10, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> brg240..... That's right!    It's on Lifetime.  I saw it when I was watching two of their movies a few weeks ago:
> 
> "Pastor Brown" (Pastor Creflo Dollar had a small role in this)
> 
> ...



Shimmie, I forgot to mention this in my previous post.  On The Sisterhood, one of the pastor wives, Delana (I think that was her name)...I felt like she and her husband were people who were truly after God's heart.  Ironically, she only on two or three of the episodes that I saw.  My thing is if you are really chasing God then you don't have time to film a "reality" show.


----------



## mrselle (Mar 10, 2013)

Laela said:


> Thanks for the 'reviews' .. I haven't watched any episode
> 
> It's unfortunate that show appears to be no different than what's already being aired
> 
> mrselle, did she get to minister to him or was it just about her? Pimps need Jesus, too...



Laela, I don't know if she ministered to him because I stopped watching when I saw the previews for the next show.  Based on her actions I would be shocked if she ministered to him.  The previews showed Dominique standing in a neighborhood that didn't look too friendly and she was talking on the phone to her former pimp.  That was more than enough for me.  The last episode I saw Dominique was rolling her eyes when one of the wives was saying grace, she cursed a couple times and trying to get men to pay for the ladies drinks in the club.  It just seemed like she couldn't wait to get to Miami.  I couldn't understand why a pastor would allow his wife to go on a girls trip to Miami, especially when Miami is full of triggers for his wife's former life.  Not only that, but why did she have her former pimp's phone number?


----------



## Laela (Mar 10, 2013)

Shimmie, what was hard to watch about_ Pastor Brown?_  I've not watched either movie yet, but thanks for the review on _Twist of Faith._


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 10, 2013)

mrselle said:


> Laela, I don't know if she ministered to him because I stopped watching when I saw the previews for the next show.  Based on her actions I would be shocked if she ministered to him.  The previews showed Dominique standing in a neighborhood that didn't look too friendly and she was talking on the phone to her former pimp.  That was more than enough for me.  The last episode I saw Dominique was rolling her eyes when one of the wives was saying grace, she cursed a couple times and trying to get men to pay for the ladies drinks in the club.  It just seemed like she couldn't wait to get to Miami.  I couldn't understand why a pastor would allow his wife to go on a girls trip to Miami, especially when Miami is full of triggers for his wife's former life.  Not only that, but why did she have her former pimp's phone number?



She cried so hard when he initially said he wasn't coming. It was about much more than closure. All I could think was that she still had deep emotional ties to him. She even told him he still looked good... I think I caught all the shows because they are on YouTube. I felt really bad to see that these are the people in leadership at churches. They haven't been really born again, I'm talking about having a nature change whereby you don't desire to have association with your past life. I prayed for them.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 10, 2013)

Well what really broke my heart was when she ran into an old friend who used she used to prostitute with.  The lady was screaming for help (I was looking at it in a spiritual format) and all she did was gloat about how she has changed, look how good she seems (attire), and she's a pastor's wife!  I was screaming through the TV for her to minister to her, plant a seed, or even acknowledge Jesus Christ! Let her know how God can save her life like he did for her. My heart hurt because 

Now I was through when she was crying when she couldn't see the pimp, she waited ALL DAY for him, and when she saw him.........I bet if the cameras were not there ..she would of been all over him. She had her breasts all over him and complimenting him! also they have a son together...that's probably why she had his number.

She barely shows affection to her husband on screen and you should of seen the way she lit up when the pimp appeared. She needs purging, sanctification and fasting to break those soul ties and bondages.


----------



## Laela (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm glad you were led to pray for them..that says a lot. At underlined, I agree...  no. desire...whatsoever. That's the key... 



MrsHaseeb said:


> She cried so hard when he initially said he wasn't coming. It was about much more than closure. All I could think was that she still had deep emotional ties to him. She even told him he still looked good... I think I caught all the shows because they are on YouTube. I felt really bad to see that these are the people in leadership at churches. *They haven't been really born again, I'm talking about having a nature change whereby you don't desire to have association with your past life. I prayed for them.*
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 10, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> She needs purging, sanctification and fasting to break those soul ties and bondages.



This. I was thinking it but refrained from saying it.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 10, 2013)

I apologize if I come across as judgmental.  I am far from perfect and I have my own issues I continue to deal with with JC. I spent 30 minutes with my friend over how I felt she should of ministered to her former friend.  Was a revelation for me as well...


----------



## mensa (Mar 10, 2013)

I watched a little of this show.  I could not stomach too much of it.

I think it is an abomination and extremely offensive to Christianity.  I was taught that if we have been saved we ought to show some sign.  But hey, that is just my opinion.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 10, 2013)

Laela said:


> Shimmie, what was hard to watch about_ Pastor Brown?_  I've not watched either movie yet, but thanks for the review on _Twist of Faith._



The Father's relationship as a Pastor and father and friend was good.   After he passed away, the 'housewife drama', back biting, backstabbing, family division, and boobs hanging out of the pulpit just turned me away.  

The message that the daughter ministered at the end would have been more appreciated without her sister's code of dress in the pulpit which was so unnecessary.    I 'get' humanity when families have emotions, 'Okay, I get that', but it wasn't presented as it should have been.   The good parts of the movie were overshadowed by the negative.


----------



## disgtgyal (Mar 14, 2013)

I watched eppie 7&8 so I don't know all of the show I only decided to watch the show because I wanted to know why Donnie McClurkin was calling for a boycott. Domonique smh she seems rough around the edges and I also agree with the poster who said she has soul ties to break coz she shouldn't be that upset if her ex pimp didn't want to come see her, I get needing closure but IMO only God can provide true closure because only He can close certain doors and I was also very uncomfortable with how close she is and she's married... I was also disappointed how she spoke with her friend instead of it being look what God has done she should have told her former friend what she told the other girls about when God first spoke to her in her cracked out state. Tara IMO based on the two episodes I've watched comes of cold and that's all I'll say about her. Now I can't say whether or not I would watch this show again but I can't say or Christians should boycott the show because of gossiping and whatever else because I think it can have a positive effect maybe these women seeing themselves will cause them to reexamine their life and heart and for the body of Christ I think it casts light on the problems in church that need to be addressed because the reality of it there is gossiping, there is back stabbing and it needs to stop.


----------

